# ASUS GeForce GTX 560 TOP Direct Cu II 1 GB



## W1zzard (May 16, 2011)

ASUS GeForce GTX 560 TOP Direct CU II is a close to perfect implementation of NVIDIA's new GeForce GTX 560 non-Ti. The card comes with increased clock speeds out of the box which results in the same performance as the GTX 560 Ti. ASUS' thermal solution manages to impress too. It is whisper quiet, has tons of OC potential and temperatures under load are around 70°C.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jonap_1st (May 17, 2011)

quiter, much more cooler, and OC'ed out of the box for only $20 more. nice one ASUS..


----------



## dj-electric (May 17, 2011)

Now thats a nice GPU, when overvoltage abilities will come for this card i can see a solid 1025Mhz core


----------



## Bo$$ (May 17, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Now thats a nice GPU, when overvoltage abilities will come for this card i can see a solid 1025Mhz core



easily 1025 with that kind of cooling


----------



## Casecutter (May 17, 2011)

Ho-hum and we didn't see this coming...  
When a nice XFX 6950 1Gb has been $210 -AR for sometime now ~10% in FpS @1920x, while doing it with 40% less power that's not "tiny".  Then when a nice Cyclone 6870 is like $167 -AR this is squeezed hard!

When they can't find anything nice to say they all fall-back on that overused and today misinformation; "on the other hand NVIDIA's drivers seem more mature and refined".  Nice to see nothing touting PhysX.   

Could find its place along side all the last iteration of Über Overclocks, (which is basically all it really is anyway) as long as they keep the price more in line with those out-going GTX 460 1Gb that were already heavily burdened for just Cherry-picked silicon.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 17, 2011)

I don't get it. The performance and price between the 560 and the Ti are so absurdly close why even bother with a new sku when they're using all the same parts. Just drop the the Ti price and be done with it. Only makes sense if they have an ass-load of defective GF114 cores.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (May 17, 2011)

As LAN derf HA said, I don't get it either....  There doesn't seem to be much point.  Its still hotter, slower and chews more power than my 5870.

BTW Wizz, any chance of a 6790 crossfire review.


----------



## Casecutter (May 17, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Only makes sense if they have an ass-load of defective GF114 cores.


  Exactly, it's the normal trend for either side, though AMD/ATI will more often release a chip(s) on new processes and almost always release them in “XT and Pro” to start.  Nvidia not so much, but they'll still have such chips in the bin waiting.  Normally the less they wait releasing those de-content chips the more you kind of have to wonder how "off" the manufacturing process had been on the initial wafers.  Although, that’s not totally true, as any wafer will provide a certain number lesser chips that they’ll de-content.  It's when the process is really poor is when you see geldings and sometime those very much inundate the market, but can have there place when the price is right.


----------



## Winston_008 (May 18, 2011)

i noticed that this card is as efficient as AMDs least efficient card among all resolutions  hehe


----------



## Over_Lord (May 18, 2011)

Jonap_1st said:


> quiter, much more cooler, and OC'ed out of the box for only $20 more. nice one ASUS..



big problems i had,
1. GTX460 1GB for 159$ and can be OCed like hell, 
2. Consumes more power than GTX560 Ti(doesnt perform better)


----------



## Jonap_1st (May 18, 2011)

thunderising said:


> big problems i had,
> 1. GTX460 1GB for 159$ and can be OCed like hell,
> 2. Consumes more power than GTX560 Ti(doesnt perform better)



only love the cooler design, not entire gpu perfomance..

6870 still have my vote


----------



## N3M3515 (May 18, 2011)

Those hd 6870 scores in dragon age 2 are weird
at 1680x1050 => 63fps vs 33fps here
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/MSI_Gigabyte_GTX_560/14.html
90% diff
Same cpu, same drivers, what is it?


----------



## micropage7 (May 18, 2011)

N3M3515 said:


> Those hd 6870 scores in dragon age 2 are weird
> at 1680x1050 => 63fps vs 33fps here
> http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/MSI_Gigabyte_GTX_560/14.html
> 90% diff
> Same cpu, same drivers, what is it?



resolution, effect AA, AF and so and so, so many things
but the bigger resolution and effect you run, the lower fps you get 
or W1zzard has the answer


----------



## N3M3515 (May 18, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> resolution, effect AA, AF and so and so, so many things
> but the bigger resolution and effect you run, the lower fps you get
> or W1zzard has the answer



W1z told me that he uses dx9 path.


----------



## dickobrazzz (May 19, 2011)

Lol..the same situation as 8800gts/9800gtx/gtx+ and gts250..it's just gtx460..what for? to earn more money? nvidia it's meant to be renamed


----------



## Casecutter (May 24, 2011)

So, I was looking at this data and pricing on these Asus DirectCU 560 unit's, right now on Egg the standard clock is $200, the OC'd 925Mhz version $220 (no-rebates) shipping $5, basically as stated by the review. 

Now from the generic FpS numbers from this review, and W1zzards DirectCU 6850 FpS review we can extrapolate ~10% bump for the standard clock; ~20% for the OC'd version. 

Now for power the DirectCU 6850 OC only forfeits a 3% performance to watts penalty; although when looking at the GTX560 at 925Mhz it requires ~38% more power for only 20% FpS improvement!  

Now the point I wanted to make… the Asus DirectCU 6850 has now twice been offered at Egg for $140 –AR$20 wF/S and you get a free Shogun Title!  That’s make this Asus DirectCU 57% more in cost, for 20% more FpS, with a 38% penalty in power. Then consider W1zzard OC'n numbers this 560 gave up another 5%, although the DirectCU 6850 went a good 20% core/ 17% memory.  

The Green Team marketing needs to... Get Real!


----------

